# off premise catering



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm getting ready to do some off-premise catering and I need to get legal. Our parish and school kitchen would be ideal, for I won't be doing enough business to go all out and lease or rent a kitchen somewhere else. I havn't brought it to their attention yet. Do you know if this will effect their tax- exempt status, having a business run from the school? I would be paying them thru a donation and not a rent payment. Just wanted to bring this to you for suggestions so when I go to them I'll be a little more educated on the ins and outs. I do plan to use an attorney and have a contract written to keep each of our responsibilities and liabilties in tact. Any other suggestions for gatting legal and staying in a low budget for starting?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I think a lot of churches rent out their kitchens and community halls, so they probably are going to have the answers to your questions.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

I know at our church, for liability reasons, we are only to use the kitchen to warm up food that has already been cooked- no cooking allowed. I don't know if it's a law or just the rule at our church, but if it is a law due to liability reasons, your church probably wouldn't be able to rent out their kitchen to you.


----------

